# [Indian NR] Skewb Average 3.68-Paarth Arora



## asacuber (Jun 19, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1587&cat=20&rnd=1

Chetan Roger Dhanjal got a 3.73


----------



## starcuber (Jun 19, 2016)

i was there ,it was awesome!


----------



## asacuber (Jun 19, 2016)

Ah well a pity I couldn't come
Seemed like a great comp, still following it on cubecomps
E:comp done ,great comp tbh
E2:


----------

